

Embed Lua in C (very easy examples) - gnosis
http://www.gtkforums.com/about1995.html

======
gnosis
I've taken the liberty of collecting source for all of the examples from that
page, wrote some simple make files for them, and uploaded them here:

<http://www.wikifortio.com/485712/lua_embedding_examples.tar>

Another copy (you'll need to uudecode it) is here:

<http://paste.pocoo.org/show/306763/>

~~~
cnvogel
I doubt that most people even remember uuencode, or what it was used for, or,
where the name originates from... But: very oldschool.

Maybe there should be a smartphone app to import tiny apps by snapping
pictures of uu/base64/ascii85 encoded archive files?

~~~
gnosis
If you know enough about software to even attempt embedding Lua in C, I trust
you'll be smart enough to type "uudecode" in to google and install/use the
requisite software (if you don't already have it).

Anyway, I think uuencode is perfect for posting small binaries (and tar files)
up on paste code sites. More people should become familiar with it.

As for snapping pics with your phone and decoding the image in to an app, you
could always try QR Code:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QRcode>

Or optar:

<http://ronja.twibright.com/optar>

Or various other barcodes.

